# My Gardens



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

I have about 20 flower beds in my front an backyard. I love to garden,got it from my Mom. The one nice thing about Florida is it's almost all year round
Or when spring comes alot of my flowers come back. This year I even had a veggie garden with tomatoes, cukes, eggplant an radishes. Radishes didn't
grow there a winter veg. I'm planning to have one of thoses also, a winter garden. Close to the earth, close to God my Mom used to say. However, when I
went out tonight I realize something was missing. I was given these angels that lite up at nite last Christmas. Someone has taken them, what kind of person 
STEALS ANGELS. What is wrong with people now days, I don't steal anything but if I did it sure wouldn't be ANGELS. Had to vent, thanks


----------

